# Lofton Choctaw Hunter R/H long bow



## Just BB (Aug 8, 2009)

This Lofton Choctaw Hunter Osage/Bamboo bow  is 62#@28" and is 64" long. I purchased it from Al about 2 years ago. I shot it the first year some and then developed some unrelated shoulder problems. I'd like to find a long bow in the 45-50 pound range. Purchase price was $225.00 from Al. Anyone interested in a trade let me know what you have.


----------



## Just BB (Apr 17, 2010)

bump


----------

